# Help!! damaged door jamb



## GBjay (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi,

We're repairing our fraternity house (very old) and I'm stuck with problems in my room. The problem is with the bedroom door. It won't hang on the frame. After a few minutes, we all realized that the side plank of the frame is so damaged (assuming from someone else screwing in and out the door repeatedly) that the hinges will not stay put.

Is there any inexpensive way for me to take care of this? Is there any way I can replace that side so I can hang my door again?

Thanks.

I'm Jay, by the way. I'll be on HR a lot since we have a lot of things to repair.


----------



## Square Eye (Jul 27, 2007)

Have you tried using longer screws?
It may take a 3" screw to reach the wall framing, but it would be a good quick fix.


----------



## Tru_blue (Aug 6, 2007)

I'd also use longer screws as my first choice.  By using 3" screws as previously mentioned, the screws would anchor into the studs behind the door frame.  

It's interesting - usually it's the doorknob side of the door frame that is damaged, not the hinge side.

Another possibility is to relocate the hinges higher or lower in an undamaged area.  If two hinges were used, you could also go to three hinges.  Good luck.


----------



## billbeee (Aug 9, 2007)

Jay,
If you have not already fixed your problem with longer screws.

I fixed one a short while ago using small plastic wall plugs in the old screw holes.  I used the white ones in the photo, and didn't even have to drill the old holes wider.


Cheers
Bill


----------



## GBjay (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks, guys...

I went to homedepot, got 2 inch nails.... it passed the frame and held pretty well (it's holding a door from 1920, REALLY HEAVY). then i got 10-15 smaller nails to nail the door together (it was breaking apart due to wear i guess). Either way, after I paint it tomorrow, i would imagine the door would like spanking new and clean....

Just feels good to have a nice cool room with a door now haha.

thanks.


----------

